# Bigcommerce Site Checkout Issue



## bgphoto100 (Sep 10, 2011)

To begin with My company sells Chromaluxe Metal Prints and currently that is all I sell.

So, with that in mind I set to look for a platform to setup an ecommerce site. That platform would allow easy one item sales with several options which include size, hanger/back, a custom option, file upload feature with the ability to upload jpg, pdf and tif files without a 30mb file size limit, no need to create SKU's for each iteration of options and finally ability to accept Square and Paypal payments.

End result Bigcommerce seemed to answer all of these requirements, so I started building out the Bigcommerce page, got it completed and then went live last Tuesday afternoon.

Now the problem-I have had a couple of customers that said that they had trouble checking out. It started with Paypal express. During checkout they would get bounced back and forth between the Paypal screen and the Bigcommerce screen without the ability to complete there purchase. The first customer I suggested they try to pay with a credit card. Which when they did the cart total would never transfer a correct value to the credit card processing screen. In fact the value transferred was zero. The in turn would never let them complete the purchase. After a long day of speaking with Bigcommerce Tech support and attempting to get the case escalated, they kept saying it was the customers computer and not their system. Well, that seem to be somewhat a possiblity since we could never replicate the issue on any computer we tried on.

Another day went by and I was told the call got escalated to the next tier of tech support but still no solution since they could not replicate the issue. At the end of the day I had another customer call stating that they now had also had this same issue. First attempting to pay with Paypal Express and then attempting with Credit card payment.

I forwarded this new additional issue with Bigcommerce and it helped them see that it might be more than a singular issue. But, they still could not replicate the issue.

The common thread between both users is that they are both on Mac computers (not the same osx version), first purchase attempt was with Chrome browser, Paypal Express checkout, gmail accounts, Paypal puchase would never complete due to bouncing back/forth, Credit card checkout attempt failed after Paypal failure and cart total never forwarding to the credit card checkout screen. After all this, Safari would not checkout either. 

Currently, I have turned off Paypal Express payment gateway. No clue yet if that has made any difference due to the fact that no other purchases have come in since.

Currently I am still waiting on them to see what can be done, but I am interested to know if anyone else has seen this type of issue with a Bigcommerce site or even some other ecommerce host?

Thanks
Ben Gasser
Overland Park ,KS


----------



## gnizitigid (Jan 23, 2007)

Check this
Safari Checkout Problems?

also try to make thread om there forum


----------



## buffettnh (Mar 11, 2013)

I left Bigcommerce for similar reasons 3 months ago. Usually around safari browser users mostly with the problems. Sale price would not transfer to the cart. Also had issues where guest could not check out.

Look into another platform. Went with 3D cart. Not 100% what I needed stock, but it works and customers can actually check out with no issues.


----------



## bgphoto100 (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks for the input. At least now I know that I am not the only one that has seen this issue.


----------



## bgphoto100 (Sep 10, 2011)

Are you using the Option Rules Add-on from 3dcart? If so, how much do they charge for that add-on and how robust is it?

You can take a look at my existing cart to see how I have different sizes and other options setup for the Aluminum Metal Prints item. This is all setup with rules within the item.

Metal Mouth Prints

Again, thanks for the help!

Ben


----------



## buffettnh (Mar 11, 2013)

bgphoto100 said:


> Are you using the Option Rules Add-on from 3dcart? If so, how much do they charge for that add-on and how robust is it?
> 
> You can take a look at my existing cart to see how I have different sizes and other options setup for the Aluminum Metal Prints item. This is all setup with rules within the item.
> 
> ...


They do have options you can add that will alter the prices of the product. Up charges, etc. It works, but I have to admit BigCommerce's methods for it are a bit more robust. 3D Cart takes some getting use to.

I sublimate beach signs as well, do I know what you mean. I use to offer different sizes and hanging options. Stopped all that and went to one size to make it easy.

Feel free to email me if you have any questions.
Jay @ Island Jay.com


----------

